# How many cigars is too many? Prevent overindulging.



## Joey (Jul 28, 2012)

What do you guys think about one cigar a day? Can that be considered "damaging to the palate" or not being able to fully enjoy the smoke because the palate is overused?


----------



## BHS (Nov 20, 2010)

1 a day during the week keeps my palate sharp but I often go 2 or 3 on the weekends. Also depends on what you smoke and how you smoke. :smoke:


----------



## Ants (May 30, 2012)

BHS said:


> 1 a day during the week keeps my palate sharp but I often go 2 or 3 on the weekends. Also depends on what you smoke and how you smoke. :smoke:


I keep trying to read your post, but I can't make it to the end without my eyes gazing over at your avatar. So, I'll just nod in agreement, and reach for the tissue box.


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

I often smoke 2 a day without any issues. It's when I creep into the 3-5 a day territory that I end up over doing it. You will know if this happens. Every cigar will just taste like ash. For me my mouth gets VERY dry too.


----------



## toofewbullets (May 8, 2012)

I usually puff 2-3 spaced out throughout the day. Usually after 3, my taste buds are right about done for the night & smoking another would be a waste.


----------



## someonestruth (May 24, 2012)

I usually do 1 a day, sometimes 2. I think it really depends on the smoker.


----------



## Charles D (Jul 31, 2012)

I have to agree, everyone is different and things happen. As long as you don't feel like you can't taste anything I think you're good. Usually for me its at the 2 a day mark that I'm maxed... side note BHS I can't type if there's no blood in my brain anymore! COME ON!


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

I try to whenever I can but I'm always doing something. For me it varies sometimes I get 3 in a week sometimes I get a few everyday with a day with 2 or 3 in a week. I am concerned that I may retrohale too often and how it will effect my senses later on down the road.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

One a day, but most always they are coronas, in the car on my ride home from work.
On the weekend I have more time, and will have a daily corona, but also add a nice Churchill later in the afternoon.

And am I the only one imagining what it would be like to use BHS's avitar as a combination drink table and cigar holder ? 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

The problem with giving an answer is tha te answer is different for each person and their body. Some people don't feel the impact of nicotine as much. Some don't have the same issues with compulsive or addictive behavior. Some people have extraordinarily sensitive palates, and could only smoke a few a week without ruining it, others can smoke like a chimney with no apparent affect. It's just up to the individual to make that determination. For me, it's 1-2 a week, generally.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> The problem with giving an answer is tha te answer is different for each person and their body. Some people don't feel the impact of nicotine as much. Some don't have the same issues with compulsive or addictive behavior. Some people have extraordinarily sensitive palates, and could only smoke a few a week without ruining it, others can smoke like a chimney with no apparent affect. It's just up to the individual to make that determination. For me, it's 1-2 a week, generally.


All wrapped nice and neat on a platter for you. +1 :yo:


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

My palate can handle a cigar every 4-5 hours or so and still taste it. Because it takes an hour or more to smoke a cigar that ends up being only 2/day most days because I just can't spare the time otherwise -- though I do get a lot of work done via computer from the porch in the summer. On long days (that is when I'm up till near midnight, very rare for me) I can sometimes do 3 in a day, but I do notice the taste of the third is never as satisfying as the first two.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

I would say if you're averaging over one per hour, that may be a sign that you should slow down


----------



## jmj_203 (Mar 16, 2011)

I usually only find time to smoke 2 to 3 a week, since my son was born. Any more than that I just don't enjoy or feel I'm over doing it. I know guys on other forums who smoke 4 to 5 per day and have no idea how they can do it.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Small cigar at around 7:00 am with coffee,

Corona around 9:30-10:00 am,

Corona after lunch around 1:30 pm,

Various larger sized sticks at around 5:00-5:30 for happy hour.

My routine for many years, I totally enjoy most of my smoking hours. :ss


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

I usually smoke 3-4 a day, but my days are long.
An average day for me is 20 hours; usually go to sleep at 4AM, up by 8AM and I'm good to go!
If you look at it that way, it's not so bad, a cigar every 5-7 hours.


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

I smoke a minimum of 2 per day. On workdays I have one before work, and one or sometimes two after work. On my days off its probably 3 to 5 per day.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Usually one a day for walking the dog, sometimes less on the weekends when i'm not home. I have been sneaking in a cob full and a cigar most days.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

For me, it's usually one for day. Occasionally, I'll get two in... but lately I've been spending more time with my cobs.


----------



## republicaevan (Jun 15, 2012)

Every day at IPCPR. 7 yesterday, 5 today, and there's a party tonight. I usually don't smoke more than 3 throughout a full day; nicotine isn't a problem for me, but flavors become less distinct when you hit the fourth cigar in a row. Definitely not discerning any minute details at that point, just major flavor and body. It's an exception though.  My general rule is one within a period of time (afternoon, before dinner, late night) if I want to savor the full complexities.


----------



## USMCGunrock (Jul 18, 2012)

Bondo 440 said:


> One a day, but most always they are coronas, in the car on my ride home from work.
> On the weekend I have more time, and will have a daily corona, but also add a nice Churchill later in the afternoon.
> View attachment 39671


I'm with Bondo. One a day on my drive home from work to keep me sane through the NYC traffic (1.5 hrs on a 12 mile drive)


----------



## Spankmeister (Jun 27, 2012)

I never smoke more than one at a time.


----------



## Loki21 (Jul 19, 2012)

4 or 5 is to many for sure. I think 3 spaced out evenly throughout the day is what I can handle.


----------



## chess (Aug 5, 2012)

maybe once a week for me... I am so busy with work now that I dont have enough free time... it sucks :\ hoping to change that


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

I smoke about one per day and I'm worried about under-indulging!


----------



## gogirlanime (Jul 5, 2012)

Chose what is right for you. I have been smoking two a day to refine my pallet and find what I like I went 3 days without one and felt no itch to HAVE TO have one. I am going to have one a week once I find my favorites.


----------



## WarbirdMX (Jun 3, 2012)

As many as I can without getting in trouble with the old lady...


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

WarbirdMX said:


> As many as I can without getting in trouble with the old lady...


I second that!


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

The most I've ever smoked in a day is 3. I would say that would be my limit. Any more than that and I think I would just be smoking for the sake of smoking without really enjoying it.


----------



## thegunslinger (Aug 3, 2012)

As others have already stated, I think the amount before your taste is shot will vary from individual to individual. I have not smoked more than one in a day, but I'm new to this indulgence and who's to say I will never? Right now it's mostly limited by how much I can reasonably afford.


----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

I smoke 1-2 a day. From time to time on the weekend Ill have 3. I can feel/taste when my palate is shot, usually after 3 in one day Ill abstain the next.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

It might just be me, but for those of you who smoke several a day... you say you can stop any time you want and it's not an addiction, you just love it... but have you ever tried not smoking for a week?

I only ask because my frequency has increased somewhat and I find myself wanting to smoke all the time. Now, it's not compulsive yet, and I smoke when I have a couple hours where I can enjoy it, and I've no trouble sticking to my original limit of about 3 per week total...but I feel that pull. 

Anyways, I just wondered if perhaps some of you are a little addicted and don't notice, or if there's really no struggle at all there?


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Joey said:


> What do you guys think about one cigar a day? Can that be considered "damaging to the palate" or not being able to fully enjoy the smoke because the palate is overused?


Absolutely not! I smoke 4-5 a day and have for years. I taste the last one of the day just as well as the first. But that's just me.


----------



## Nafod81 (Aug 6, 2012)

As a former cigarette smoker I'd say the nicotine compulsion from cigars is non-existent. To put it in perspective I would generally smoke a cigarette AFTER smoking a cigar.

Granted I never suffered Nicotine fits or some of the more extreme withdrawal symptoms others discuss, but I definitely wanted one ALOT after the course of a day or so. 

However what cigarettes and cigars share is the desire to simply do it for enjoyment.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I smoke a couple cigars twice a week and probably could smoke more if I wanted to but I find the anticipation makes the experience better and I enjoy it a lot more than when I smoked every day like I did a long time ago. Smoking less also helps me build up a variety of rested/aged inventory, since I usually buy ten packs or boxes, put a couple in the desktop for consumption within a few months and put the rest away to enjoy in the future.


----------



## Buffalo Spirit (Jan 23, 2012)

I smoke two, No make that three a day and I don't have any issues with my taste buds,palate or sense of smell. I have to admit too that I sneak in a small cigar here and there and still no issues with taste.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

If you smoke as little as 1 cigar a day and you think you have _no_ nicotine issues I think you are in denial. That doesn't mean you're climbing the walls if you miss your daily smoke or anything particularly severe, but nicotine persists in the blood for 20 days in trace amounts, though most of it washes out after 8 hours (google "nicotine persistence blood" and you will find lots of references). So 1/day is enough to keep your titre (the level in your blood) up a bit over zero indefinitely -- until you stop smoking altogether. Again I'm not saying this is a big deal, just that you can't say there's "nothing there". I quit smoking cigs almost 20 years ago, and until a little more than a year ago never had more than a cigar or two a month, and for a lot of years (probably 10 after I dropped the cigs) I had no tobacco at all. That being said, when I smoke a strong cigar, I can feel the nicotine kick for 2 or 3 hours afterwards (don't get me wrong, I like it). I used to feel the kick from a mild cigar too, but that was before my tasted drifted towards the medium-to-full variety, and now, while I still like mild cigars as a morning smoke when I can take that time, I no longer feel them at all. If nothing else, that tells me I am indeed adapting to the nicotine...


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

I thought you were asking how many cigars "on hand" were too many! I was gonna say over 10,000+ if you're not a B&M owner. But I'd say one cigar an hour might be a little, uhm "much"!


----------



## wihong (Mar 14, 2008)

1 a day is fine, I go to 3 on the weekend


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Smoke everhowmany ya want fer chrissakes! :doh:


----------



## Fuelie95 (Oct 24, 2007)

Jonnyrl1 said:


> I smoke 1-2 a day. From time to time on the weekend Ill have 3. I can feel/taste when my palate is shot, usually after 3 in one day Ill abstain the next.


Pretty much the same for me...

On another note, I couldn't get to sleep last night which is unusual for me as I usually fall asleep right away. My wife asked me if I had a cigar, glass of scotch or coffee that evening. When I said no, she said maybe I should've had one... :O

After 19 years of marriage, I didn't see that one coming...


----------



## Smoke0ne (Feb 2, 2012)

I very rarely smoke more then one cigar every two days. I have an extremely sensitive pallate and I feel like I just can't taste the cigar and all the flavors that it has to offer nearly as well without a day of rest between; especially if it's a full bodied cigar that lasts more then an hour. :noidea:


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

I'd like to hear some testimony from some FOG's that notice their palate or just sensing period being deteriorated after many years of smoking.


----------



## Tan18_01 (Jun 2, 2011)

To the original question, I think as long as you space it out for a few hours you should be alright without destroying your palate.
I have smoked up to 4 cigars in a row, and by the last one it just wasn't enjoyable. A combination of a burnt out palate and heavy doses of nic.

I have only ever experienced a shot palate (couldn't really taste much out of anything I was smoking) once and it lasted about a week.
Prior to loosing my palate briefly I wasn't sick, didn't smoke too many cigars (I would say 1 a day or less), and didn't chain smoke cigars previously.
Couldn't explain it, but I just laid off smoking for a few days and I was back to normal (thankfully).



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> It might just be me, but for those of you who smoke several a day... you say you can stop any time you want and it's not an addiction, you just love it... but have you ever tried not smoking for a week?
> 
> I only ask because my frequency has increased somewhat and I find myself wanting to smoke all the time. Now, it's not compulsive yet, and I smoke when I have a couple hours where I can enjoy it, and I've no trouble sticking to my original limit of about 3 per week total...but I feel that pull.
> 
> Anyways, I just wondered if perhaps some of you are a little addicted and don't notice, or if there's really no struggle at all there?


I generally smoke 1 a day but it can fluctuate from an average of 3 a day to 0 a day, so I may not be the best person to answer the question.
I've never tried not smoking for a week, but sometimes not smoke for 3 or 4 days. Whilst I want to smoke, if I don't have the time to smoke a cigar, I more than likely don't have the time to mull over not smoking (more like a quick thought of "I wish I could smoke a cigar right now").



Nafod81 said:


> As a former cigarette smoker I'd say the nicotine compulsion from cigars is non-existent. To put it in perspective I would generally smoke a cigarette AFTER smoking a cigar.
> 
> Granted I never suffered Nicotine fits or some of the more extreme withdrawal symptoms others discuss, but I definitely wanted one ALOT after the course of a day or so.
> 
> However what cigarettes and cigars share is the desire to simply do it for enjoyment.


I am a former cigarette smoke and thought that I was never really affected by nic. 
Then I had three cigars in a row (all between robusto and churchill). I definitely felt the nic after that.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm pretty new, and only have had a few handfuls of cigars, but from what I know of life, so long a you aren't financially troubling yourself, it isn't an obsession, you aren't doing it merely because you can, and it doesn't take time from other things of your life that are important such as job, family, and other such things.. and finally if religious, it doesn't become a replacement to God dealing with your issues and taking care of your stresses but more something you enjoy after you've taken care of your responsibilities or in other rare circumstances, then do as you will.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

depending on weather and time 1 a day during the week (right now my week is M-Sa) and 2 (one in the morning one in the evening) on the weekend. Some weeks I will only smoke once or twice and other weeks I'm lucky and can get one every night. I do smoke pipes as well, and regardless I have 1-3 bowls a day.


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm fine with three or four depending on their blend in a day, but at times by 4 or 5 it seems like a waste of a good cigar. I did this today, lit up a Camacho 10th Anniv. and it was totally boring. Paid over ten bucks for the thing! I had grilled steaks and chicken earlier and apparently over indulged while cooking. Glad I found this thread, I didn't know you could wear out the pallete, but it makes sense to me now. I am going to change it up when I need a late nighter, and smoke something cheap and mild so I don't waste any more of my great ones~!


----------



## jmaloneaz (Jun 29, 2012)

I won't argue with "good" science. I have dipped snuff (Copenhagen) for damn near 30 years too long. I use almost a can a day. I smoke cigars for an entirely different reason. In fact I tried cigars over 30 years ago and didn't like the smoke burning my eyes while I was working. However, I too can put in a dip after smoking a cigar and often do just because of the time of day when I smoked. So, while there may be a residual nicotine effect from cigars, maybe I am already immune because of the snuff. But if I go a few days to a week without a cigar I think I start to get grumpy. I think I get grumpy because I haven't had the "me" time I want to take to savor a cigar. Just my 2 cents. :mrgreen:


----------

